# Prayers for Chico



## jan896

I am at the emergency animal hospital right now. Chico is on oxygen and on meds. They think his heart is going downhill. Once he gets stabilized they will be doing trays and more exemption. 
He was fine this morning but when I came home he could hardly breath, panting somewhat. He would hold his head up like he was suffocating. I have seen this before with my last Chi as he also had heart congestion. He died a few days once symptoms showed up like Chick now has.

I need Hugs and Chico needs your prayers


----------



## jan896

Sorry for the autocorrect
They will be doing Xrays and more Examination.


----------



## Huly

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Evelyn

Prayers coming his way , for sure.


----------



## lulu'smom

Man, Jan, (((((HUGS))))) I wish I could be there with you! Prayers for Chico, and please keep us posted.


----------



## LittlePixie

Sending prayers! I hope he makes it threw. Where at in MD are you?


----------



## elaina

omg, i'm so sorry to hear this ! i will say prayers for Chico to get better. 
And sending hugs to you


----------



## debrawade10

My heart goes out to you, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Chico and you.


----------



## woodard2009

Aw!! Poor Chico!! So sorry Jan. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Jayda

So sorry to read this post. Hope Chico pulls through. Sending hugs from Prince, a Lady and Sapphire (and me).


----------



## foggy

Oh no, I'm so sorry, Jan. I know how frightening that must be, my heart goes out to you. I hope Chico will be ok. Sending lots of hugs and love your way.


----------



## Saqqara

Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes your way.


----------



## chideb

Jan, we are lifting up healing prayers for Chico from our house, and praying for strength and comfort for you as well. Blessings, Deb


----------



## KFox

Awe man...  sending hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## Dramagodes

Sending hugs for you and prayers for Chico! I know how it is as I went through heart troubles with my last Chi! Please let us know how he is doing! <3


----------



## Brodysmom

oh no Jan ....  Thinking of you and praying that Chico will be OK.


----------



## TLI

Sending love, thoughts and prayers!!!! Hang in there darling little boy. We all love you!!!!

Great big hugs, Jan. Please keep us posted. <3


----------



## jan896

Well, I just got home...they kept Chico 
he is in an Oxygen tent, IV in him....
they say he is in Heart Failure and give him 6-12 months *if* he responds to the medication they will give him when he comes home. The Cardiologst will look at him tomorrow...

I am just beside myself at the moment and in tears...... he is my Heart dog....

Kody is looking all over for Chico...


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Wow. I am so sorry to hear that Chico is going through this. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## TLI

I am so very sorry to hear this.  I know how much you love him. I wish I had the right words. My heart goes out to you. I'll be praying for sweet little Chico. Please give him get well kisses and hugs from The Wees and I. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Oh Jan, I am so sorry to hear this  you and Chico are in my prayers and thoughts ::hugs::


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy

Oh Jan, I'm so sorry.  My heart hurts for you, I wish I could give you a hug. Sending lots of love to you and sweet little Chico.


----------



## lulu'smom

Like others, my heart just hurts so bad for you and Chico. Both of you and Kody are in my thoughts and prayers, and I am anxious to see what the cardiologists says. I just so wish there was something I could say or do...(((((HUGS)))) friend.


----------



## jan896

My last Chi (Tito) died on December 17, 2005... with Congestive Heart Failure.... the same thing Chico is going thru right now.... and the 17th is coming up very soon *sigh*..... so scared.......


----------



## Evelyn

I know you heart is broken, I pray he comes through this. I wish there was something we all could do for you, just saying some prayers for him, and sending hugs to you.


----------



## pupluv168

Jan, you and Chico are in my thoughts. I can't imagine the pain and fear you're going through. Just know that I'm here if you want to talk. Don't lose faith, Chico is a fighter. Hugs from me and Toby. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T

Sending positive healing thoughts to little Chico, come on little man you can do it. xxx


----------



## Adrienne

Oh no Jan... Thinking of you and Chico .. xoxoxo


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Sending love to you both, I really hope he starts to respond to the meds soon xxx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Jan I'm so so sorry to hear this  I've got a lump in my throat right now.
I really hope Chico pulls through, I can't imagine the pain you're feeling right now 
Fingers crossed for you Chico brave man, we're all wanting you to get better sweet boy ❤
Xxx


----------



## coco_little_bear

I'm so sorry to hear about what chico is going through, my heart broke for you as I read this.  Poor little thing, I hope he pulls through.


----------



## SarahJG

What dreadful news. Stay strong, and know that many people are thinking of you and your babies. x


----------



## michele

Jan i'm so sorry,sending love to you both.xx


----------



## Molly n' me

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending you hugs and lots of strength - keep us posted on the little guy won't you? xxx


----------



## sammyp

Poor Chico 
I'm so very sorry jan and I really hope he responds from the meds "hugs" 
Praying for you all xox


----------



## nabi

Jan...I am so sorry...poor little Chico, he has had to endure so much and now this scare...praying the cardiologist has better news for you...our Nabi also had CHF and responded well to meds...keeping Chico in my prayers..you know I have a soft spot in my heart for him.


----------



## jan896

UPDATE:
just got a phone call from the ER vet hospital.
he is resting better this morning but still under the Oxygen tent. He actually ate alittle this morning. Lungs last night were filled with fluid but this morning he sounds better.His bloodwork is still out of wack, Liver value are way high. She was talking about Cushings and once he gets better wants to do the test for it. I have had a dog in the past that had Cushings and Chico doesn't have the outward signs for it-excessive thirst, potbelly...but the bloodwork is really high on the liver. She said his potassium was elevated last night but looks much better this morning...he will probably stay under the oxygen until Midmorning and may get to come home tonight or in the morning.......

poor little chico, such a rough life for his 5 short yrs..... he is getting excellent care though...


----------



## Huly

Jan I owe you an appology. It did not hit me until this morning that you might be at the ER near my house. I would have come and sat with you or you could have crashed at my house where you did not have to drive back and forth. If you need me or a place to crash let me know. I am right down the street from there.

Chico is still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jan896

Huly said:


> Jan I owe you an appology. It did not hit me until this morning that you might be at the ER near my house. I would have come and sat with you or you could have crashed at my house where you did not have to drive back and forth. If you need me or a place to crash let me know. I am right down the street from there.
> 
> Chico is still in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you for the offer but Chico is at *Frederick Crossroads*(30 miles from my home). Very good ER and they have inhouse Cardiologists and specialiststhere at all times. I feel he is being taken well care of but I sure miss him


----------



## Jayda

Thanks for the update. I hope that everything goes smoothly today and Chico can come home. Poor baby!


----------



## Huly

jan896 said:


> Thank you for the offer but Chico is at *Frederick Crossroads*(30 miles from my home). Very good ER and they have inhouse Cardiologists and specialiststhere at all times. I feel he is being taken well care of but I sure miss him


Good I am not a big fan of the one by my house. I am glad you have someone who is good and closer to you. Frederick is about the same distance from me so if you still need someone with you let me know.


----------



## woodard2009

That a boy Chico!! Sending healing vibes!! You are such a sweet person Christie. Keep giving lots of hugs to Chico from Midgie & I!!!


----------



## lynx8456

Saying lots of prayers for Chico as well as keeping positive thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Great to hear some improvement! You two are in my continued thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted. Let Chico know that we are all rooting for his speedy recovery. I know this is a very tough time for you. When our babies are sick, it's impossible to focus on anything. :/ More kisses for your special little Man. xxxx


----------



## Triciad

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Chico
I hope he responds very well to the treatments


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896

another update:
Chico will have Xrays today, see the Cardiologist, continue in the Oxygen tent, medications to remove the fluid in his lungs, and some bloodwork. They are saying 'he is such a sweetheart' very wellmannered and adorable. he may have to stay in the hopital for 2-3 days because he needs the oxygen so I'll miss him dearly....they say he is doing well as long as he continues in the tent. I will know more once the Cardiologist sees him....


----------



## ILovemyChiChi

Poor little guy, my thoughts and prayers are with Chico, please keep posting updates. He is in the best place, I hope he will be okay. Lots of love from the both of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom

Thank you for the updates!! I can only imagine how hard it is to be separated from him, but I know it must offer comfort to have confidence in those caring for him. I am so thankful for the positive report. It shows the prayers and positive thoughts of people who care all over the world for you and Chico do make a difference.  We will not stop!! We want Chico healthy, happy, and home with you and Kody.


----------



## pupluv168

Thanks for the updates. I'll be thinking of you both and hoping for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 80489

You and Chico are in my prayers. I've been in your shoes and my heart breaks for you. Keep your head up and stay positive. xx


----------



## nabi

Just got home and immediately came to check on Chico...sounds like he is holding his own...he is getting the best of care and being supported by prayers and well wishes from all over the world...gentle hugs to him from my girls...I know too well what it is like to watch one of our beloved babes struggle to breathe in an oxygen tent..it is not something one ever forgets...try and get some rest Jan...it's so overwhelming in these situations.


----------



## hershey109

Thinking of you and Chico. Wishing him a speedy recovery and hugs to you from me and my little ones.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Sorry to hear about chico  you are both in my prayers


----------



## doginthedesert

Sending good thoughts your way. I hope you will have him home soon.


----------



## zellko

Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## jan896

CHICO Daily Update:
His Cardiologist says his heart is about the same size as back in Aug. when we had the ultrasound done. The issue he had this time is the 'strings' that hold the valve in place, one broke and that overwhelmed his heart. she has him on 4 medications plus the Oxygen still.
she seemed to have a better outlook for Chico, Average 12-18 months from first onset of Heart failure and some smaller dogs living 24 months. it will certainly be a long hard road for Chico....but he is worth it...Hope he can come home tomorrow


----------



## sammyp

Jan if there is ANYTHING i can do to help please do contact me. I want to say its good news that he has a little longer but i know the overall outcome is not good. Im gutted for you truly i am. Let me know if there is anything i can do. 

Thinking of you both xoxox


----------



## jan896

Hold your babies closer and hug them alittle tighter, give them lots of kisses...... *sigh*


----------



## michele

Oh Jan we all feel your pain and will be with you every step of the way.XX


----------



## lulu'smom

Jan, I really can't even read this without tears for you and Chico. My heart is broken with the news. Please know that ya'll stay in my thoughts and prayers for easy, good days that Chico can have a most full life. I know you will let us know how he does and lean on us for any strength we can provide.


----------



## sammyp

Im so sorry jan xoxox


----------



## pigeonsheep

Jan!  my poor Chico. Praying for a miracle for him <3


----------



## jesuschick

Jan,
I am so saddened to come here and read this. Our boy beat the time frame they offered us when he was diagnosed with CHF and Chico can, too!
Bless his little heart-and yours, too. You can count on me to pray.


----------



## chideb

Jan, 
Know I continue in prayer for Chico. Like Karen just said about her little guy, our little Rio also beat the odds we were given with his CHF. He did really well on Lasix to keep the fluid buildup at bay. I believe miracles happen every day! Blessings, Deb


----------



## nabi

Jan...I wish your news had been better ....I know right now things are very worrisome for you...Chico is getting the best care and the best meds...and we pray for a quick response to the medications and treatments.


----------



## jan896

Thank you, everyone for your prayers....

*CHICO COMES HOME THURSDAY AFTERNOON!!!!!!!*

Dr just called to say he was taken off Oxygen and doing well. He is still rapidly breathing but she thinks its from Bronchitis and not the fluid.... she said his lungs look MUCH better than when I brought him in Tuesday night but there is still alittle "crackle" when she listens...... I know Lasix is one med he is taking and 3 others (can't remember their names)... she said he is resting and they will continue to watch him during the night and tomorrow day but said he should be able to come home around 4-ish....

Thank you everyone.........*HUGS*


----------



## jesuschick

GREAT NEWS! 

Maybe Analapril? Mick was on Lasix/Salix and Analapril. He did well on it. I also changed his diet. Lowered his protein by making his food. He was much older than Chico, so that is certainly in Chico's favor.


----------



## ILovemyChiChi

Ahh I'm so happy to hear that he will be going home tomorrow  I will for sure sleep much better tonight, and i pretty sure you will to bet you can't wait to have little Chico home with you  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adrienne

Oh that's great news!!! Yay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896

jesuschick said:


> GREAT NEWS!
> 
> Maybe Analapril? Mick was on Lasix/Salix and Analapril. He did well on it. I also changed his diet. Lowered his protein by making his food. He was much older than Chico, so that is certainly in Chico's favor.


I believe it is Analapril. May I ask how long Mick lived after starting the meds??

and what did you make for his food so that the Protein was lower??


----------



## lulu'smom

So good to hear!!!! I know Chico will be as thrilled to be home again as you will be to have him.


----------



## jesuschick

jan896 said:


> I believe it is Analapril. May I ask how long Mick lived after starting the meds??
> 
> and what did you make for his food so that the Protein was lower??


Jan, Mick was 12 when he was diagnosed so that is a big difference from your Chico's young age. That is good news for you and Chico.

Mick was given just 3 months to live. He made it 8 full, happy months. He was in bad shape when diagnosed. Analapril and Lasix made things so much better for him. So, if they have told you that Chico could be healthy for 24 more months, it could be much, much longer! Our Vet reminded me that lots of humans live on heart medication and a diuretic (Lasix) for many years.

Mick had stopped eating. I gave him a cooked diet just to get him to eat. I gave him ground turkey, spinach, broccoli, brown rice, sweet potatoes and natural applesauce. I used just one pound of meat to much more of the veg/fruit mixture. I pureed it with a stick/immersion blender. I froze servings in little 1/2 cup gladware/ziploc containers. I just got a couple out at a time.


----------



## nabi

Our Nabi took Vetmedin for CHF...she was on it for over two years...she developed dementia and was having TIA's which made things problematic for her ( age related ) but it was a simple lipoma that caused us to make the decision to let her go..it was in her axilla and she could not put her leg down and was very painful...no surgery could be done because of her heart condition..
I made all of Bella's food when she was ill...I would just suggest adding a good vitamin supplement powder. 
Chico will feel so much better when he gets home with momma.


----------



## jan896

thanks Karen and Kathleen for your guidance.... I am looking forward to Chico coming home today


----------



## Evelyn

Good news, I will pray he keeps on doing better.


----------



## TLI

We are here for you and Chico, Jan. He's always been one of my favorite little guys. I know how much you love him. So happy to hear he's coming home. Kisses and hugs baby boy. xxxx


----------



## KittyD

Jan, It's so sad to read this, bless poor little Chico, he sounds like he is getting excellent care and I am so happy he is coming home today!! Karen is right, Chico is pretty young, sending all our best wishes for him to feel better soon! xo


----------



## LittlePixie

yay! So happy to hear he will be coming home!


----------



## Jayda

Great news! Glad he is doing better,


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Just checking on to see how Chico is doing and to let you know he's in my thoughts xx


----------



## DaintyDolly

Sending my thoughts honey x x x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi

Just wondering if Chico was able to come home..I know how busy the first few hours are, getting into the schedule of meds etc..


----------



## teetee

So sorry Jan. I hope he will be okay! Prayers!


----------



## kimr

Jan, I was wondering about you and Chico the other day! I was devastated when I saw this post...

I am so glad Chico is doing better! Please keep us posted.


----------



## jan896

Chico is home now..... I am SO GLAD! he is doing well, breathing OK.... He was on Oxygen for 21 hours at the hospital....

The first thing he did when I set him down was went straight to his Peepad to pee and poo... it was like he couldn't wait to get home to pee and poo in his own bathroom......LMAO!!
He is eating well and took his pills last night...we both slept well...

Talking about PILLS..... his meds. are almost as expensive as my pills......lol..... he has to take 6 pills twice a day....... I take 9 pills twice a day......we both have our own Mon-Sun pill containers..LOL

I am a happy mommy now... and Kody is so glad to have his buddy home...He tries to get Chico to play and rough-house but I won't let them, yet.... Dr said Chico should be very quiet for 3-4 days....





.


----------



## coco_little_bear

Oh I'm so glad to hear Chico is ok and back home, that must be a relief!!


----------



## Huly

Glad he is home ans recovering


----------



## Dramagodes

So glad Chico is home where he belongs! This is great news!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

So happy Chico is home. xxxx


----------



## foggy

Wonderful news. I'm so glad he's back home, Jan.


----------



## AnnHelen

Oh my, this breaks my heart !!! Poor baby Chico !!! So glad to hear that he is home again...it sounded really dramatic with the oxygen tent, ai ai aiiiii we are praying for you Chico and Chico*s family!!! XOXO


----------



## quinnandleah

Good to hear that he is home and doing better. Lots of healing vibes.


----------



## jan896

Chico has relapsed and is back in the hospital. His heart just can't pump well enough to keep the fluids out of his lungs.... he is on Oxygen again.... they are keeping him tonight but if he doesn't respond well to the drugs tonight....... I will have to make that hard decision to let him go......


----------



## doginthedesert

So sorry to hear that Jan. I will be sending my good thoughts to you both tonight.


----------



## Evelyn

Aww sweetie, not letting him suffer and letting him go, is the most wonderful love you could give him. Not to let him suffer anymore I know it is hard and you will know when the time comes. Bless you and hugs.


----------



## KFox

I was checking in to see how Chico is doing, and so sad to hear he has relapsed... I am soo very sorry! you and Chico are in my thoughts and prayers.. ((Hugs))


----------



## KittyD

Jan I wrote elsewhere to you.. (((hugs))) this cannot be easy, my heart breaks for you.


----------



## teetee

Jan, so sorry. Please give Chico hugs and kisses for me. I hope you don't have to do it. I pray that he gets better and has a speedy recovery. <3 Thinking of you both.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

I'm so so sorry to hear this Jan 
I've got my fingers crossed for you and Chico sweet boy xxx


----------



## jan896

Dr just called.....Chico isn't getting better..... he gave some more meds but he doesn't think he will pull out of this relapse.... so......he will call back in a couple of hrs but I think Chico will be crossing the Rainbow Bridge today....... *cry*


----------



## sammyp

Oh jan my thoughts and prayers are with you. Give Chico kisses from us. If you need to talk we are here xox


----------



## pupluv168

Oh, Jan, I am so sorry. There are no words that can comfort you right now, but please know I am thinking of you and poor Chico. A small consolation will be that you know you provided the best for him and fought hard for him. Please let me know if there's anything I can do. Xoxo. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear Chico relapsed... I wish there was something I could say as I know how painful this must be for you. We are all here thinking about you and Chico and there if you need to talk.


----------



## kimr

Oh, Jan! I am so sorry! Please keep us posted.

Prayers and hugs, girl, for both of you.


----------



## Adrienne

Oh Jan I am so sorry  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD

Jan I am so sorry for your loss, I am sure you are devastated right now, you did all you could.. (((hugs))) Bless that sweet little angel.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Jan, I am so sorry  I wish I could find the right words... ::hugs::


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiboymom

I heard about your lose of Chico on facebook. I am so very sorry and hope your pain gives way to the happy memories of your dear fur boy.


----------



## zellko

Hugs. He was a very lucky boy to have had you. Will be thinking of you and sending prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## Molly n' me

So so so sorry Jan. Devastating for you. We're all here for whenever you're ready and sending you love and strength xx


----------



## bayoumah

im so sorry for you and your family your little chico sounds like hes surrounded by really good professionals that are giving him the best care possible my prayers are with you


----------



## pigeonsheep

bayoumah said:


> im so sorry for you and your family your little chico sounds like hes surrounded by really good professionals that are giving him the best care possible my prayers are with you


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/rainbow-bridge/133385-chico.html


----------

